# Please participate in New Pythiosis Study!!



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

With spring just rolling around the corner and many dogs south for the winter, this is a good time to think about this new emerging tropical disease. When you loose a dog to it, it will never....ever leave the back of your mind!

Since I lost a dog to Pythiosis in 2006, I know it is capable of infecting dogs in my area. I have worked very hard to keep myself informed of any new research or treatments for pythiosis. Early diagnosis is the key to surviving infection, so I test my dogs every 6 months to keep abreast of whether they have been exposed.

Unfortunately, there is relatively little new research on the horizon from LSU, and no funding dollars are being given out from Morris Animal Foundation or the AKC Health Foundation.

*Description of Pythiosis
Pythiosis is a devastating and often fatal cause of chronic GI or cutaneous disease in dogs, cats, cattle, equines, captive polar bears and humans. It is caused by Pythium insidiosum, an aquatic pathogen belonging to the class Oomycetes. Oomycetes differ from true fungi. Pythium infections are essentially non responsive to antibiotic or antifungal treatments and surgical resection of lesions saves only 20-25% of infected animals. Many dogs with pythiosis have a history of recurrent exposure to warm freshwater habitats. However, some cases are observed in suburban house dogs with no history of access to lakes or ponds. The incidence of Pythium infections in dogs is not known, but the number of confirmed cases has risen dramatically in the last 5 years. Cases in the U.S. have gone from less than 10 a year just 5 years ago to more than 100 cases per year. Experts in the field estimate that 200-300 cases of canine pythiosis will be confirmed in 2008, and many more cases will be undiagnosed or misdiagnosed. 

Symptoms of gastrointestinal Pythiosis
Clinical signs associated with Gl pythiosis include weight loss, vomiting, diarrhea, and/or blood in the stool. Physical examination after the disease has progressed reveals a thin body condition and palpable abdominal mass. Signs of systemic illness are not typically present unless intestinal obstruction, infarction, or perforation occurs.* *

NOW TO THE HEART OF THE STUDY - 
Bob Glass with PavLab in Hutto, TX, who is the only scientist I can find actively studying this disease in canines, has volunteered to test up to 200 field trial labs for FREE!! You simply pull the blood on your dogs, fill out his form, and send it in to him. Results are quick and fully confidential. For additional information see my website at http://www.pythiosis.com/fieldtrial.htm

* *In order to do the blood test 3-5 ml of blood in a red top tube or 1-2 mls of serum should be submitted to the PAVL diagnostic laboratory at the following address. Samples should be refrigerated from the time of collection until shipped, but should not be frozen. It is recommend to ship by Priority Mail with an ice pack if possible.**Please complete the attached form. *
*Click this link for form!*
* Pan American Veterinary Labs *
 166 Brushy Creek Trail  Hutto, TX 78634 Phone: 800.856.9655  Fax: 512-846-2140  E-Mail:   [email protected] 

 
You may also visit my website http://www.pythiosis.com/ for additional information. I received 46 forms from this site with confirmed cases of pythiosis in 2007. Affected areas are as follows:

*AR 4, AZ, CA, FL 11, IL, LA 2, MD, MS 3, NC 2, SC 2, TN 3, TX 15, VA *

Again, I urge you to participate in this study.....ESPECIALLY if your dogs has been in these states!!

Please contact me if you have any questions,

Tammy Bell


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi, Tammy,

My Labrador, Scout, is participating in the study. I already had an appointment to take Scout to the vet today, so while we were there, I had my vet pull blood for the study. I live in the Austin area, so called the researcher, Bob Glass, and hand delivered the sample to him.

Once I started filling out the questionnaire, I was surprised at the number of ponds in several areas of Central and Southeast Texas that Scout has been swimming in. 

I'm so proud of you for taking on this cause. Most people have never heard of pythiosis.

I encourage others to send in samples as well. 

Blessings,

Martha Lancaster, Georgetown, TX


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Martha,

Thank you so much for helping us out! This is a disease I wish I had never heard of and could choose to ignore. Unfortunately, for me it is real, and I hope you never have to experience what I have.

For the sake of all dogs, Labrador Retriever or not, please participate and help us understand this disease.

*"As far as the research being necessary, I guess the fact that this disease is killing hundreds of dogs each year and this group is potentially the most “at risk” makes it seems necessary to me." Bob Glass

*Research has to begin somewhere, and I will pursue this until the end! I wish you could read the stories I have received throughout this year of dogs lost in the prime of their life....so sad.

Thank you for your help.


Tammy


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Tammy, this is such a great cause, that you have set out on! If people don't go for this they are truly missing out. Thank you so much for your time and effort!!! I hope you save even more dogs like you did with mine.

This fall, after considering what I have put my wonderful dog through, I decided to send a blind blood sample into Bob at pavlab. My test came back postive 3 times. After the third test and the fourth day my dog was on pavlab's vaccine. We never showed any symptoms except dog actually refused getting into water once after he always crashed it before. I figure that was the begining. I never would have known without your website and Bob's information too.

If any of you folks have trained in the states listed, I would suggest to get your blood sample in you have nothing to loose and you may just save his/her life.

Jim Harvey


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks so much, Jim! I am so happy that Harry is doing well. 

When I lost Rusti, I agonized over the best way to prevent this disease from taking other dogs. That's when I came up with the website www.pythiosis.com which has the latest information on the disease. The best news is that it is *CURABLE*!! 

*My initial goal was to save just ONE DOG and owner the agony of what I had been through. We have accomplished that goal and more! 

*The key to survival is 'early detection'! From what I have seen once the symptoms begin, the disease has already taken hold of their gastrointestinal system. It then becomes a race against time to save the dog. The pythium will grow rapidly and take over the dog's intestines in a very short time. In a matter of just 3 months the dog is dead.

When you look at the time and money we put into these hunt test and field trial dogs, it is a very simple decision for me to simply test for this every 6 months. I can't run a test every time my dog throws up or has diarrhea, so this test lets me know whether they have been exposed and gives me peace of mind.

So, the next time your dog is at the vet, please have him draw some blood and send it in to Bob! Visit this link for the information 

http://www.pythiosis.com/fieldtrial.htm 

Thank you all,

Tammy Bell


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Very, very scary...


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi, Tammy,

Well, I am very glad that I had Scout tested. His results are not negative...they are "borderline", which means that he has been exposed to Pythium, but is not infected.

Bob Glass plans to send the sample to Michigan State University for further testing when he gets more samples with similar results. 

Scout has not been out of the state of Texas, and I have a good list of the ponds he has been swimming in (Central and Southeast Texas). 

Thanks so much for the "wake up call"!

Martha


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Martha,

Thank you so, SO MUCH for participating in this study.  This is the information that will really help Bob understand more about pythium infection.

From what I understand after talking with Bob and Dr. Leo Mendoza at Michigan State University, most canines are resistant to the pythium. They don't know yet what makes some canines susceptible to infection, but this study may help them understand this part of the puzzle more thoroughly. Because some dogs do not have the resistance to this disease, pythium infections are usually seen in young dogs only (or older dogs who previously did not live in the states listed, but then move to them later in life.)

By knowing how many of our dogs are actually exposed to the pathogen and how many have this resistance, then they can proceed from there to better prevent and actually CURE this disease.

*AGAIN, I URGE ANYONE WITH A FIELD TRIAL DOG TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS STUDY!!
*_(ESPECIALLY IF IT TRAINS IN THE STATES LISTED.)_

* AR (4 cases), AZ, CA, FL (11 cases), IL, LA (2 cases), MD, MS (3 cases), NC (2 cases), SC (2 cases), TN (3 cases), TX (15 cases), VA*
_(These numbers are from responses to my website only!)

* Visit www.pythiosis.com for more information and to participate!!*
_​*
Tammy *


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Sometimes those of us who were present at the first retriever trial ever held can fall into the trap that we are VERY KNOWLEDGABLE and beyond reproach, after all I was with Dr. Stanley Abadie at LSU School of Tropical Medicine when he first created caracide in 1961 which we used as the first heartworm preventive. Well Tammy has done us a real service-today Dr. Glass called me back and I had all three-Eva, Sophie and Rosa's samples pulled and sent to Dr. Glass. The vet in Troy Alabama has treated two dogs with Pythiosis- one died, one was caught early and is now alive and healthy,these were not field trial dogs. Thank you Tammy for making me aware of what exists in my own backyard. Also I might add that if those out there are not aware of Blastomycocsis you ought to read up on the signs as it too will be too far established unless you catch it early. I know RTF has had articles on this however it never hurts to review the signs so that YOU are able to make the suggested diagnosis to your vet. Most Vets do not see much of either of these maladies-- mostly it is "another day, another spay". Thanks Tammy-add Alabama to your list of states. Best, Lanse


----------



## lynette (Jun 26, 2005)

Can this be a problem in Australia.. if so how do we go about it


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

lanse brown said:


> The vet in Troy Alabama has treated two dogs with Pythiosis- one died, one was caught early and is now alive and healthy,these were not field trial dogs. Thank you Tammy for making me aware of what exists in my own backyard.


I decided to turn my loss into something positive for the dogs, Lanse. Spreading the knowledge of this disease is simply something that is very needed right now, and I am more than happy to be a part of it. Thank you for participating! Alabama is now added to my list also.

With knowledge of this disease and the other mycoses we are better equipped to protect our canine friends and companions from these devastating diseases.

The experts tell me that pythium exists in all of the gulf coastal states. I am not sure about infection in Australia. You might contact Bob at Pavlab or Dr. Mendoza at Michigan State University. It originated in Thailand. Too bad we don't have a real time map that would let us know about areas of infection. Since it is not a contagious disease, the CDC is not informed of infection of these diseases.

* Again, I urge everyone to become aware of their own dogs status and help Bob out with his study. Send in your samples!!*

Tammy


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Would it be possible for people who live near Hutto, TX to go to the lab and have blood samples drawn? If so, please provide the contact info? Thx!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Would it be possible for people who live near Hutto, TX to go to the lab and have blood samples drawn? If so, please provide the contact info? Thx!


Ann/Tammy... that's a great question (since my vet is fairly far away - 45 mins). I'd like to know that too. I have 3 FT dogs we could use and I live about 10 minutes from Hutto.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, Bob is trying to work this out with a local vet for those that are near Hutto. His laboratory isn't exactly set up for this, and we didn't think there would be so many asking!

He has gone out of his way many times to meet and deliver serum to owners who have infected dogs, so I'll bet he will be able to set something up soon.

I will let you all know.....

Tammy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, Tammy!! And thank you for dedicating yourself to this and helping with getting dogs tested (to help find a "cure").


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, Sheril! Hopefully, everyone in the field trial community will join in to help get us closer to a cure by sending in their samples! 

*DON'T FORGET TO COMPLETE THE ATTACHED FORM TO SEND IN WITH YOUR SAMPLES!*​
In order to do the blood test 3-5 ml of blood in a red top tube or 1-2 mls of serum should be submitted to the PAVL diagnostic laboratory at the following address. Please complete the attached form. *Click this link for form!* 
*Pan American Veterinary Labs *
166 Brushy Creek Trail 
Hutto, TX 78634
Phone: 800.856.9655 
Fax: 512-846-2140 
E-Mail:   [email protected]


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

I took 3 of my goldens down to the area near Cape on Patrick, AFB.

2 of my 3 goldens got sick with the runs. Now I would love to send
and do the study but live in NC mountains where this stuff doesn't
exist. 

We have problems with hookworms, parvo, and coccidia. 

Several of my breeder friends had wild dogs show up on property
with rabies and parvo near Marion. She lost 4 dogs. All under the
age of 1 year old. 

I would never take a chance and only take dogs in the water
when it is below 60 degrees. Here in mountains that is only during
March to October time frame. We have been in drought so the
water is fresh if it stays for very long. Being from Midwest near
Wyoming the water is never tainted.

Sorry you should train your dogs and test for bugs once a year.

On next checkup I will have Lilly and Kodi checked. Kodi has never been exposed. 

The rest of dog have been exposed.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Last tuesday I pulled blood on my 3 bitches. I then sent it to Dr. Bob Glass via Fed Ex. On friday Bob ran the samples and today I spoke with him. Eva-6yrs old showed positive to having been exposed. Sophie 4 yrs old showed positive to having been exposed Rosa 3 yrs old showed no exposure at all. Probably due to age. I have to judge Lincoln Trail in May and Bob has asked that if I could would I resubmit Rosa . Since this is also the day we are leaving to go back to Montana I am going to inorder to see whether or not she may become exposed during the next 3 months in Alabama. I would suggest that those who pay pros big $ every month and have to earn lots of $ to pay the pro MAKE the pro have your dog checked. It should be a part of every pros job to assure the health of their client's dog. Of course that may be asking too much,but it seems that since the pro tells the client what to do, in this case YOU the client should tell the pro how you want him to care for your dog. Not dissimilar to what Benjamin Disraeli in 1874 told William Gladstone in the House of Commons "educate your master." These dogs are my life and without the dogs there is no life.


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks to this board for making people aware of things that can hurt your pets.
I have a wonderful set of family and friends who love me and my dogs.  Happy Day!! Always smile it wears off on others.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

lanse brown said:


> Last tuesday I pulled blood on my 3 bitches. I then sent it to Dr. Bob Glass via Fed Ex. On friday Bob ran the samples and today I spoke with him. Eva-6yrs old showed positive to having been exposed. Sophie 4 yrs old showed positive to having been exposed Rosa 3 yrs old showed no exposure at all. Probably due to age. I have to judge Lincoln Trail in May and Bob has asked that if I could would I resubmit Rosa . Since this is also the day we are leaving to go back to Montana I am going to inorder to see whether or not she may become exposed during the next 3 months in Alabama.


Looks like we already have a high exposure rate! Just from the tests on Martha (TX) and Lanse's dogs (AL), we have 3 out of their 4 with exposure. I had my 3 dogs tested (MS), and they are all negative. I will do as Bob suggests and continue testing regularly to monitor their levels.



lanse brown said:


> I would suggest that those who pay pros big $ every month and have to earn lots of $ to pay the pro MAKE the pro have your dog checked. It should be a part of every pros job to assure the health of their client's dog. Of course that may be asking too much,but it seems that since the pro tells the client what to do, in this case YOU the client should tell the pro how you want him to care for your dog.


I would hope that some of the pros will step up to the plate, but I doubt they have time to read this forum. Ultimately, it will be up to the clients to insist that it be done. It is only in the best interest of their dog's health. 

Tammy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Tammy-

First-I don't know how I missed this-especially it being a sticky. :-( Secondly-thank you for being proactive and using a painful experience to help all of our dogs. I'm not terribly familiar with this disease (am going to look at the website after posting), but have known a couple of dogs that were lost to blasto. They never had a chance due to an inability to diagnose in time, which is exactly what makes this disease something to make owners aware of.

My dog has a vet appointment scheduled soon & he was in TX last year and just returned a couple weeks ago from a couple months this winter. Had you not posted this thread-I would have no idea that he could be in danger. If the 200 dog limit hasn't been reached-I'd like to submit a sample. 

Again-THANK YOU!! Our dogs give us everything they have day in and day out, so we owe them nothing less than taking every precaution to keep them healthy, happy and safe.

M


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Miriam,

Thank you for the good words! 

Yes, there is still room. Please send your sample to Bob. Not only will you be monitoring your dog's health, you will be helping many dogs in the future overcome this disease with Bob's research!

Thank you for participating!

Tammy


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

I will be sending my sample out today! The veterinary hospital I work at is now dealing with this for the first time, its very scary. Are there any special shipping instructions for the blood other then red top tube?Thank you so much Tammy for all of your hard work.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

No special instructions for the blood that I know of, but I did overnight mine in.

Bob's phone number at PavLab is 800-856-9655 if you need to call him.

Tammy


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Tammy, I lost an 8 month old Cosmo pup last year to this horrible disease. I had never heard of it until my pup was diagnosed with it. Thank you for bringing this to the attention of RTF and thanks to all participating in the study. I was just looking over your website and saw there were two cases reported in SC. I wonder if either of those was mine? We didn't confirm Pythiosis was the cause of my pup's death until we sent tissue samples to Clemson University for testing post humous, however, my vet diagnosed it before the test results came back.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Brian,

That must have been really hard on you. What a shame to lose one that young.

I don't think I included yours in my SC stats, but I am not in the office right now to check. I only included dogs sent in from the form on my website.

Hopefully, with such a large study of dogs who are most at risk of encountering this pathogen, we can better understand why some dogs succumb, and why some are resistant. By better understanding of how they are infected can come better insight into how to prevent and cure it.

Keep those samples coming in!!

Tammy


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I had Rebel's blood pulled today while in the vet for a lameness issue as well...xrays of the leg from shoulder to toe are normal but my boy is on crate rest and previcox for a couple of weeks..we also ran tick profile just in case.

I have tried to call the 800 number but no answer. I am refrigerating the sample until Monday. Will try the number again before I mail. I just need find out if I should send the ice pack with the sample and whether it should be sent priority or overnight. There are not specific instructions regarding mailing in the information provided.

The challenging part was figuring out all the cities and states Rebel has been since campaigning. I wasn't for sure how to fill out the "how often" question. The choices are once/month; once/week/ and once/day. Like other HT/FT folks, in some cities you are in the area for a weekend or three-day event, and then not back in the area for six months until the next event. Then when in training with a pro, the dog may be in a consistent area daily for several months. Of course, in addition to the home area training grounds.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Blood handling instructions are:

*Samples should be refrigerated from the time of collection until shipped, but should not be frozen. It is recommended to ship by Priority Mail with an ice pack if possible.*



It is a challenge figuring out all of the places our dogs have been!! 

Tammy


----------



## DuckManiac (May 10, 2004)

Bob Glass came to our club meeting this evening and drew blood on our dogs. They received 29 samples. Later he addressed the members with a slide presentation. The slide show was enough to get you thinking about testing and vaccinating against Pythiosis. Locally he tested 7 labs and 3 were positive carriers. A lot of times dogs can get Pythiosis and fight it off so you never realized they had it. Bob suggested that if your dog shows symptoms such as vomiting, watery diarrhea or diarrhea with blood which lasts more then 3 or 4 days you should get the dog(s) tested. Most vets are not aware of Pythiosis so you may have to have your vet contact Bob or LSU.
Tony


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Tammy,

Thanks for bring this disease to light. I have a couple of questions and please forgive me if I missed this information in the post.
How often should a dog be tested? Should this be a yearly test, every six months? If a dog tests positive for exposure what does that mean? What should we do differently going forward? If a dog is positive for exposure, does that mean the disease is present and could develop or did the dog have the resistance to fight it off on his on? 

Thanks,
Charles


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you for your questions, Charles. These are some of the same questions I asked Bob recently.



Charles Dwyer said:


> How often should a dog be tested? Should this be a yearly test, every six months?


I would imagine it would depend on each individual dog. Assuming the dog has never been exposed to pythium....... and the dog is not frequently in areas of known infection, then once a year should be enough. If the dog is in areas of known infection and has no symptoms, then twice a year should suffice. If symptoms occur after initial testing, then you may choose to test again sooner.



Charles Dwyer said:


> If a dog tests positive for exposure what does that mean? What should we do differently going forward? If a dog is positive for exposure, does that mean the disease is present and could develop or did the dog have the resistance to fight it off on his on?


The blood test takes a measurement of the antibody for pythium. If the antibody is there at any level, it indicates that the dog's immune system has been exposed to pythium and mounted a response to it. It is possible that either the dog's immune system defeated the infection or that the dog has a full blown infection which has overcome the dog's immune response. Typically full blown infections have very high levels of antibodies and symptoms of Pythium infection.

Bob is finding a significant number of dogs with some antibodies to the Pythium. These blood samples will be sent to Michigan State for further testing in order to hopefully discover why some dogs develop full blown infection when other dogs are able to defeat it. Are the 'self cured' dogs the key to a vaccine that will prevent Pythium infection?

Personally, Charles, since I had a dog die from this, I intend to send my dog's samples in more frequently to monitor their exposure. Pythium blooms can happen at anytime. Most have been in the states listed below, but pythium cases have also come from Georgia, Indiana, Missouri, New York, New Jersey, Oklahoma, and Wisconsin.

* AR (4 cases), AL (2 cases), AZ, CA, FL (11 cases), IL, LA (2 cases), MD, MS (3 cases), NC (2 cases), SC (2 cases), TN (3 cases), TX (15 cases), VA (2 cases) - stats from my website alone!
*
All 3 of mine are all currently negative. If one would test positive, then I would be able to monitor their situation more closely. In addition I would consult Bob in order to allow him to study them and learn all that he can to defeat this disease.

I hope this answers some of your questions. 

Tammy


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Tammy,

If a dog has been exposed and was able to overcome an all out infection will this dog have a higher resistance to it in the future?

Any idea what a pond or lake with Pythium looks like? What conditons allow it to bloom or be present. Would like to be able to prevent it my own ponds. I assume shallow stagnet water in warm weather.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Charles Dwyer said:


> If a dog has been exposed and was able to overcome an all out infection will this dog have a higher resistance to it in the future?


I would imagine they would carry these antibodies to protect them from it for life.



Charles Dwyer said:


> Any idea what a pond or lake with Pythium looks like? What conditons allow it to bloom or be present. Would like to be able to prevent it my own ponds. I assume shallow stagnet water in warm weather.


I looked for photographs of pythium for a while, but then everything in my ponds started looking like pythium so I quit looking!!

From what I understand pythium exists in moist soil and vegetation. Warm stagnant water with vegetation is prime habitat, but it can be washed even into a puddle in your yard. Flowing water without vegetation would probably be less likely to sustain growth.

I think that all we can do is try and use common sense about what we let our dogs swim in and keep yourself educated on what can be deadly. Any more than that could make one crazy.....

Tammy


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Mr. Glass spoke at our club this month...some of the results are coming in now (about 29 dogs tested). Interestingly in the same household, some dogs are negative and some are borderline...

I did not understand during the talk that if the dog had anitbodies (ie: a borderline response) that the dog would have a lifetime protection. But perhaps, I missed that point.

A question that Mr. Glass should be asked...


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

SueLab said:


> I did not understand during the talk that if the dog had anitbodies (ie: a borderline response) that the dog would have a lifetime protection. But perhaps, I missed that point.
> 
> A question that Mr. Glass should be asked...


Good point! I will check with Bob on that question.

Tammy


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

On one post, the term carrier was used. Dogs are not carriers. It is not a genetic issue or a condition that can be passed to offspring. 

As I understood the discussion, the bloodwork indicates one of three results: 1. Negative - the dog has not been exposed to the organism, 2. Borderline - the dog has had some exposure most likely in the past 6-12 months, 3. Positive - the dog has a current infection going on.

I understood that the study was to try to determine why some dogs have severe reactions to the exposure which could and has ended in death and others seem to be able to avoid a deadly experience and fight off the organism without a lot of distress.

The ultimate result is the development of a vaccination to protect animals that are in areas with high exposure...


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Charles Dwyer*  
_If a dog has been exposed and was able to overcome an all out infection will this dog have a higher resistance to it in the future?_



TBell said:


> I would imagine they would carry these antibodies to protect them from it for life.


After speaking with Bob, he said that this is an issue that needs to be studied further. 

I also asked him how often they would need to be tested, and that is very subjective also. If they tested negative one day, they could encounter the pythium the next and then be exposed. 

The meat of this study is to try and determine why most dog's immune systems have the ability to fight the disease, and why a small number of dogs are unable to overcome it. 

Since field trial / hunt test dogs are in conditions very likely to expose them to this pathogen, we have a unique opportunity to be instrumental in the study of this disease. As SueLab states *"The ultimate result is the development of a vaccination to protect animals that are in areas with high exposure..."

*Please continue to ask questions and help Bob by sending samples. He has learned much already. I am emailing him a link to our board so that he may answer any other questions posted.

Again thanks to all who have participated.

Tammy


----------



## Bob Glass (Feb 15, 2008)

Pythium is common in Austrialia. It was identified there in the late 1800's or early 1900's. We have seen many cases in horses. However, I don't know of a lab where you can get a dog tested there. I'll do some checking to try and find a lab that can do the test. The other option is to send a sample to my lab (Pan American Vet Labs) here in the US and I'm not sure what resrtiction there are on blood samples coming in from Austrialia. 

I'll get back to you in a few days.

Bglass


----------



## Bob Glass (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, I am Bob Glass, the owner of Pan American Vet Labs. With Tammy's help we are conducting the study which is the subject of this discussion. I will try to answer some of the questions from this thread:

First let me say that Tammy has done a great job in answering your questions and I can't add a lot to most of what she has posted. 

The study: 
We will try to test a minimum of 200 Retriever breed dogs who active in hunting/filed trials. These dogs are more likely to be exposed to Pythium than "house" or "lap" dogs and should give us more information. 
Animals that are infected with Pythium develop antibodies and we think animals that come in contct with Pythim but do not develop an enduring infection will also develop antidoies to the organism. The initial test for anti Pythium antibodies will be an "ELISA" test done at our lab in Hutto, Tx. This is a very sensitive test that was developed at our lab with input from Dr. Leo Mendoza at Michagan State Un. (MSU) and researchers from the Center for Disease Control in Atlanta GA. Samples that warrant further study (ie test positive) will go to MSU to Dr. Mendoza's lab for Western Blot anaylysis to further characterize the antibodies of interest. 
We hope to answer several questions with the data from this study and with the limited data (35 samples) that we so far we are asking even more questions.
1. Are dogs whom frequently have contact with "dirty" water more likely to have antibodiy to Pythium?
2. Are there geographic areas that pose a higher risk of exposure to Pythium?
3. Can we correlate presence of antibody with a history of transient/mild symptoms of Pythium infection?
4. Is the antibody in "exposed but not ill" dogs significantly different from the antibody in infected dogs?
5. Is the antibody in "exposed but not ill" dogs protective against future Pythium infections?
5. Does the antibody in "exposed but not ill" (EBNI) dogs offer a clue in the development of a vaccine which will prevent Pythium infection?

As you can see we have more questions than answers, but we are excited about the "answers" that this study may bring.


We do not think that Pythium infection is genetically related. While it is true that some breeds/blood lines have a "weaker" immune system this is not specific for Pythium infection but rather for any infectious disease. I also do not think that Pythium infection is an indicator a "weak" immune system.

We do not (yet) know if the antibodies we are seeing in EBNI dogs is protective. We have some data and anecdotal evidence that horses vaccinated with our Pythium Immuntherapy product may be protective for +/-1 year. We do not have enough data to be sure of this "protection" and continue to collect data on this question and we have essentially no data relative to protective antibodies in dogs.

Relative to Pythium in ponds or vegetation near water. It is important to remember that there are several varieties of Pythium but only Pythium insidiosum is known to infect animals. so even if you could look at a plant and see the Pythium (which you can't) you could not tell if it was P. insidiosum or another Pythium. There is a test for Pythium in plants/water available from Neogen Corp's European Office. Unfortunaly this test does not differentiate between P. insidiosum and other Pythiums.

I hope this answers some of your questions but please feel free to post any questions here or send to me direct by email. I apologize for missing some telephone calls, I have several facilties at different sites and am on the move most all the time. I can usually be reached in my office between 7 and 9 AM and if I am not in the office the phone should ring through to my cell. I check my email frequently throughout the day and will answer any questions as quickly as possible. 

I encourage every one to think seriously about particiapating in the study. With your help we hope to be able to make important and lifesaving progress in develoing the tools to fight this disease.

Bglass


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Rebel's result: Borderline Result is consistent with exposure but is not likely to indicate active infection unless accompanied by appropriate clinical symptoms.

Thank you Bob for your study. I encourage RTF'ers to participate.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Out of our 3 dogs - one was negative and 2 were borderline.

Which I find very interesting - considering all 3 are in the same waters and go to the same places to train and trial!


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes, we got one negative and two borderline and have not recieved the fourth one yet.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

I just got results back on my Golden and Flat-coat. They are both positive, but with no symptoms. They haven't been out of the yard since mid-December. The pythium must be in the grass in my dog yard.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

It is apparent to me that this pathogen is no longer confined to the deep dark swamps as in the past. It is certainly an eye opener that so many of our dogs have been exposed to it. I hope this study opens the door as to why some dogs are overcome with it and why some are not. 

I have received 3 more forms this week from SC, VA and the Cayman Islands. After lunch today I received a phone call from a man in GA desperate to help his dog just recently diagnosed with Pythium. 4 dogs in one week diagnosed and 3 are still alive fighting the battle of their lives. The tales from the owners would make you all cry as I do when I read each one.

I am updating my list once again.....

* AR (4 cases), AL (2 cases), AZ, CA, FL (11 cases), GA, IL, LA (2 cases), MD, MS (3 cases), NC (2 cases), SC (3 cases), TN (3 cases), TX (15 cases), VA (3 cases), Cayman Islands - stats from my website alone!*

I want to thank each and every one of you who had taken the time out of your busy days to send your dog's blood samples to Bob. It means the world to me to have participation like this for such a great cause.

Tammy


----------



## Bob Glass (Feb 15, 2008)

We have recieved 50 samples for Pythium testing and some interesting data is in the attached file. Notice the % of positive dogs that have a history of symptoms commonly seen in Pythium infections. Of the 3 negative testing dogs 2 were less than 1 year of age when they had diarrhea. These could well be due to something other than Pythium.

We need 150 more samples to make our goal of 200 for this study. Thanks to everyone who has sent in samples and please spread the word to more folks.

Bob Glass


----------



## trooper (May 12, 2005)

We had a 2 1/2 year old black lab male that was diagnosed with gastric pythiosis in March of 2006. He was in such bad shape by the time they did the exploratory surgery that we decided to let him go. It broke our hearts. 

The pathology report came back from Mississippi State with the diagnosis of 'pythium insidiosum.' I filled out the form on your web site and plan on getting our dogs tested as well. We live in Arkansas, but he was with a trainer in Mississippi a good part of the time.

Thanks so much for your efforts!

Glenda Barnes


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Glenda,

I am glad you posted. It is truly heartbreaking to loose a young dog to this disease. 

With the recent rains I'm sure I will hear of many more cases soon. Pythium infections always increase in areas of recent floods. If you are in an area that was hit with the rain, please consider having your dog's blood tested too.

I am _very surprised_ with preliminary results so far that Bob has posted. Out of the 50 samples already sent in, 22 have tested to have had exposure to Pythium. That is almost 50% of our Field Trial labs in Gulf Coastal states that have been exposed to it! I had no idea that it was this widespread.

* We haven't reached our goal of 200 dogs yet, so keep your samples coming in! I am beginning to post the study on other boards, so please hurry for the free testing. The results are showing much promise in the way of researching a better treatment and maybe one day a preventative vaccine!!*

Thank you all,

Tammy


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Tammy,

Bob came to Rorem's last week and drew samples on over 30 dogs. Dave linked him to Eckett with hopes of getting to that camp within the next couple of weeks.

Bob--what a wealth of information he is on health issues--particularly allergies in dogs and laboratories that do blood sample testing that is more informative (and significantly less expensive) than the skin testing we've done on our older dog.

In addition to this study, the vaccine (according to what Bob said ) is proving to be valuable for treatment of other issues besides pythiosis.

Thanks for letting us help with the study! Ann


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow, Ann! What a great help that will be to Bob! 

It should really help him make great strides in this research project. Not just for pythiosis, but possibly for other canine health issues also.

Thank you so much! It takes people like you to really make a difference in this world. We couldn't have done it without you! 

Tammy


----------



## Bob Glass (Feb 15, 2008)

Tammy, 
I have just returned from Bill Eckett's camp where we collected blood samples from 37 more dogs. That makes the total in the study 130 as of today. If I'm not mistaken this already the largest serologic survey for Pythium exposure ever undertaken. We really need dogs from the Southeast US, Florida, Georgia, Mississippi, Alabama and Louisanna, but are open to samples from anywhere. Our goal is 200 samples by the end of April so please keep encouraging folks to send samples. 

Thanks again to Dave Roerem and Bill Eckett and their staffs for their assistance in this project.

Bob Glass
PAVL


----------



## kgirot (Mar 11, 2007)

Tammy,

My vet was surprised to hear anyone was doing a study on this, as he thought it was extremely rare. After he read the material from the website, he called and offered to take the sample immediately, gave me a cold pack for shipping, and didn't charge a thing. He mentioned that zygomycosis is a related infection that is on the rise as well. 

Thanks for undertaking this important research. My sample will be in the mail tomorrow.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Just sent off Carbon's sample. He just is not feeling well, and has lost 4 pounds in a month.
Lots of other tests too, so far all are neg, but we are waiting on more.
Thanks!!!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Bob is very close to his goal of 200 dogs and will end this study at the end of the month. I thank all of you who have participated for your help in making this study a success!

This is the largest study that has been done on this disease. Hopefully it will lead to earlier diagnosis and more successful treatment of animals who have encountered pythiosis insidiosum.

Thank you all,

Tammy


----------



## Bob Glass (Feb 15, 2008)

We have tested 165 dogs so far and will be closing the study May 31. I will be at Michigan State University the first week in June to complete the Western Blot testing and consult with Dr Leo Mendoza on the data analysis. I hope to have a completed report around Sept 1 which will be posted here and a copy will be sent to all who submitted samples. Thanks to everyone who sent in samples and especailly to Tammy for spreading the word. 

Bob Glass
Pan American Vet Labs


----------



## flatcoatfun (May 29, 2008)

Tammy - or Jim Harvey - 
Can you give more info on where its being found in Florida? Does it help to keep the dogs out of the water in Summer when its so darn hot and stagnant down here? Or can they get infected in the winter months? 

I'm getting a new puppy in a month and planned on getting back into field training but this stuff scares me!! 

Thanks for any information 
Alison 
Central Florida 
Flatcoats


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Alison,

I have received info this year on infected dogs from Ft. Myers, Clermont, Neptune Beach, Plantation, Gainesville, Jacksonville, Middleburg and Altamonte Springs. Reports started coming in January, so it appears to be a year round problem.

No need to avoid water with your new puppy. There are many more diseases out there also. This is just one more to be informed of.

Remember that MOST dogs are naturally resistant to this pathogen. It is simply something to keep in the back of your mind when your dog does get sick and the vets cannot make a diagnosis.

Hopefully one day with the help of this study, a preventative vaccine will be developed.

Tammy


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

I just want to bring this back up, so that everyone could read over it. I have just had a dog to test positive for the antibodies, and was doing some research, and after reading it thought there was a lot of good info in here, that would help others out there.


----------



## Arpeija (Oct 12, 2013)

We live just outside Shreveport, LA. We just lost our 3 1/2 year old Rat Terrier to this horrible organism just under 2 weeks ago. He vomited twice one day, I took him to the Vet the next day, and with a barium contrast x-ray, they found a blockage in his intestines. We were sure he had just swallowed something he shouldn't have, but exploratory surgery (and removal of part of his stomach and small intestines) showed the dreaded black dots all over. After sending to LSU, it was explained to us that it was verified as Pythiosis. We fought with a lot of meds, including anti-fungal medications. He had wasted away to 6 pounds from 13. He never stopped having diarrhea and after 5 weeks, he started the projectile vomiting again. We decided it was time to end his suffering. I held him during the infusion and received one last kiss from him before went. My husband has stage IV renal cell carcinoma and Peanut was his constant companion. We've lived in the same house for 15 years and had 3 miniature schnauzers before Peanut. Even so, we are both afraid to get another dog. We miss you, Peanut. I'm so sorry you had to go so soon, and so miserably.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

I lost a blf to this disease in the Grapevine tx area. I dont know if it was from a pond or from a rain we had for over 2 weeks straight that year. She was a chewer so I thought maybe from the rain she caught it from chewing on a stick. Its a awful way to loose a dog and hope no one has to go through it.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Any outcome from the study?


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you for renewing this thread. Pythiosis is a very deadly disease and is not so rare anymore, however, still many veterinary practices see very few cases of the disease.

Education is the key to recognizing the disease, and that is why I created the website, http://www.pythioisis.com. It goes into detail concerning the disease, so I will not repost here.

Many thanks to Ann Heise and Dave Rorem for supplying many of the dogs for blood testing for the disease. I thought I had posted those results, but will be glad to again.




> Tammy,
> 
> Here are the basic stats for the study group.
> 
> ...


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Well unfortunately my parents' 3 year old dog has just been diagnosed with one of three bad fungal infections, Pythium insidiosum being one of the possibilities. She has been in private lakes and ditches and streams in Barbour County AL. Many dogs get in the same waters regularly, but she is unlucky enough not to have immunity. She has the type that causes lumps on the skin, not the GI kind. She has had surgery to remove some lumps and will have her leg and shoulder amputated tomorrow to remove more that could not be removed with resection. More diagnostic work will be done to determine exactly which one it is. If it is pythioisis, does anyone know the side effects of the newer treatment which is a vaccination? I'd like to help my parents in their decision making by giving them as much information as possible.


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

how about hunt test dogs ? I live and train in Illinois also hunt here so my dogs are exposed to some pretty funky water


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

The immunotherapy vaccines have little or no side effects. It simply boosts the dog's anti-bodies to fight the pythium insidiosum.

I've given the therapy to my dogs in hopes of acting as a preventative, as the pathogen is very common in MS, AL, LA.

It is just devastating to read the emails from pet owners all around the country who have dogs who are fighting or have fought this disease. After seven years and hundreds of emails, the most effective treatment has been: 

immediately begin immunotherapy vaccines with yearly boosters
remove as much of the affected tissue as possible
short term anti-fungals
low dose prednisone

The immunotherapy is not a magic cure since unfortunately the majority of dogs with the disease are still unable to fight the infection, however, I know of very few survivors who have NOT used it. The few dogs who do survive with surgical removal only seem to see the infection return within a year.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Tammy. I've passed the information along to my parents.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

The dog has a confirmed case of pythioisis. She will be receiving the immunotherapy. She is doing well so far post- amputation. Not really sure what to expect if the disease progresses, but we hope we won't have to see that first hand.


----------

